# Seerose hat löchrige Blätter



## Digicat (28. Juni 2006)

*angeknabberte Seerosenblätter*

Servus Teichianer

Wer knabbert meine Seerosenblätter an ?  

   

So sehen sie aus bevor sie noch die Wasseroberfläche erreichen.

Meine Goldorfen werden es wohl nicht sein, sonst habe ich nur Posthornschnecken und Spitzschlammschnecken entdeckt.

Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: angeknabberte Seerosenblätter*

Moin Helmut,

das rote Blatt sieht mir eher nach einem Hagelschaden aus. 
Das andere... schau mal nach, ob Du da nicht zufällig kleine schwarze Tierchen auf oder auch unter den Blättern findest!
Ich hatte voriges Jahr an meiner tropischen solche Probleme.
Sieht nach einem beginnenden Befall mit Seerosenkäfer, evtl. auch __ Seerosenzünsler aus.
Entweder Du schaffst es alle diese Schädlinge von Hand "umzubringen" *igitt* oder Du rückst Ihnen z.B. mit einer Ölemulsion (auf 1 Liter Wasser einen Esslöffel Speiseöl, ordentlich schütteln und dann auf die Blätter spritzen) zu Leibe.
Dritte Möglichkeit: Du mußt alle befallenen Blätter abschneiden und vernichten.
Das wird sonst in den meisten Fällen schlimmer! 

(Ich bevorzugte letztes Jahr die Kombination von Methode 1 und 3  )


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: angeknabberte Seerosenblätter*

Servus Annett

Beim roten Blatt glaub ich nicht an einen Hagelschaden, da dieses Blatt noch zu tief im Wasser war.

Vergleich zwischen diesem und einem fast gleichzeitig an der Wasseroberfläche erschienenen.
 

Hagelschaden
 

Habe jetzt die Blätter nach Schädlinge abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Im vor Jahr hatten wir solche Schädlinge.
   

Denen bin ich durch deine Methode 3 beigekommen.

Besteht die Möglichkeit das es __ Schnecken sind ?
Habe vor ca. 3 Wochen Apfelschnecken von einem Arbeitskollegen aus dem Aquarium bekommen und in den Teich ausgesetzt.
Könnten es diese sein ?

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut

Ps.: Wie bekomme ich ein zuviel hochgeladenes Foto wieder aus diesem Beitrag ?
      Siehe das Spinnenfoto.

_Edit by Annett (genanntes Bild entfernt)_


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: angeknabberte Seerosenblätter*

Hallo Helmut,

die unteren Bilder sehen nach Blattläusen aus.
Die bekommt man auch mit der Ölemulsion angeblich gut in den Griff.
Ich hab sie von den Pflanzen die letzten Jahre mit einem Wasserstrahl entfernt-hat aber nicht lange geholfen 
Die Seerosenblüten sehen dann auch immer sehr bescheiden aus-sie verkrüppeln und gehen nicht richtig auf.

Wenn der Schaden an dem roten Blatt auf das eine beschränkt bleibt, würde ich nichts unternehmen. Max. das eine entfernen, falls die Seerose genug hat.
Bei den Blättern mit Fraßspuren würde ich schon etwas machen(entfernen), auch wenn Du nichts finden kannst. Kann gut sein, dass die lieben Tierchen bereits weitergezogen sind... 
Also Augen offen halten, denn die verbreiten sich schnell weiter 

Das überzählige Bild müßtest Du beim editieren Deines Beitrages wieder herausbekommen indem Du erst auf "erweitert" und dann etwas weiter unten erneut auf "Anhänge verwalten" klickst. Dort gibt es auch die Option "Löschen". (zumindest sieht das bei  mir so aus)
Ich werde es dann mal entfernen


----------



## jochen (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: angeknabberte Seerosenblätter*

Hallo Helmut,

Ich denke das sind __ Seerosenblattkäfer,

habe mal in einen meiner Bücher unter ungebetene Gäste nachgeschlagen,

_Schadbild

Schaberfraß auf der Blattoberseite und lang gestreckte Löcher in Form von Schlangenlinien sind das typische Schadbild der  Käfer und ihrer braunen Larven. Am häufigsten treten die Schädlinge in den Monaten Mai und Juni auf...._ sieht mir ganz danach aus... 

_Bekämpfung

Bei mäßigen Befall lohnt es sich, die Larven abzusammeln, stark geschädigte Blätter entfernt man dagegen ganz. Ansonsten kann man sich auf die bewährte Hilfe hungriger Vögel, Fische und Libellenlarven verlassen. In einem "lebendigen" Teich halten sie die Schädlinge so weit in Schach, dass die Seerosen nicht ernsthaft gefährtet werden..._ die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt... 

Jochen, dem das Wetter beim Teichbau stoppt...


----------



## JoeFranz (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
anfang des Jahres haben wir in unserem Vorgarten einen kleinen Teich angelegt (ca.500L). Leider haben wir aber mit den Seerosen wohl etwas Pech, die erste Rose ist schon nach kurzer Zeit eingegangen (lag aber wohl am Wasser) und die zweite zeigt nach ca 2 Wochen auch schon wieder Auflösungserscheinungen (siehe Foto). Zuerst sah es ja noch ganz gut aus,neue Blätter kamen und auch eine Blüte. Nun aber werden die Blätter löchrig (es kommen aber neue nach) und die Blüte geht nicht mehr auf,obwohl der Teich bis ca 14:00 volle Sonne hat. An der Qualität des Wassers kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Wir haben Wasserkäfer,__ Wasserläufer und sogar einen __ Gelbrandkäfer! Kann es an dem kleinen Springbrunnen (Wasserglocke) liegen? Der befindet sich in der Mitte und die Rose ganz am Rand. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoeFranz (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Was vergessen......
Sollte ich die "kranken" Blätter sofort abschneiden?
Habe mittlerweile hier gelesen,das die Rose nur 3-4 Tage blüht. Wann muß die Blüte denn abgeschnitten werden?


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo Jörg,

Willkommen bei uns!
Ich hab Deine Frage mal hierher verschoben. Ich denke das passt recht gut 

In welchem Substrat sitzt denn die Seerose?
Seerosen mögen keine Wasserbewegung und keine dauerhaft nassen Blätter. Im Zweifelsfall den Sprudler umstellen oder ausschalten.


----------



## JoeFranz (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo,
die Seerose habe ich in normale Teicherde aus dem Baumarkt gepflanzt.
Die Wasserbewegung ist recht gering. Es handelt sich ja auch nur um eine kleine Pumpe von Gardena mit einer Wasserglocke als Wasserspiel. Werde sie heute aber noch etwas weiter weg von der Rose platzieren. Soll ich diese Blätter nun abschneiden?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo Jörg,

das Substrat ist alles andere als für Teiche geeignet.
Leider verkaufen viele Baumärkte und Gartencenter das Zeugs... und weil Teich drauf steht, denken die Leute eben auch, dass es für Teiche geeignet sein muss - ist es aber eben absolut nicht. 
Meist handelt es sich um eine humose dunkle Erde, die noch ordentlich nachgedüngt wurde. In einem Teich will man aber möglichst wenig Nährstoffe einbringen, denn die füttern in allererster Linie die Algen.
(Die Händler legen so den Grundstein für eine nicht enden wollende Spirale aus Algen, "Teichpflegeprodukten"  und UVC, die nur eins zum Ziel hat - den Leuten immer wieder das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!)

Seerosen pflanzt man besser in ein geschlossenes Gefäß, z.B. einen Eimer. Als Substrat verwendet man als erste Wahl ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand. 
Im Frühjahr wird dann mit Düngelkegeln nachgedüngt und sie schenkt Dir viele Blüten  

Wenn Du sicher sein kannst, dass keine Tierchen für die Löcher verantwortlich sind, könnten sie dran bleiben. Ansonsten siehe oben meine Antwort an Helmut (Digicat).
Ich finde die Seerose aber nicht wirklich kräftig... die müßte viel mehr Blätter haben!


----------



## JoeFranz (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo,
möchte mich auf diesem Wege gerne bei Anett bedanken!
Deine Tips waren goldwert!!
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine __ Zwergseerose gekauft und diese in einen Plastikeimer gepflanzt. Die Seerose bekommt nun laufend neue Blätter und mittlerweile auch die dritte Blüte.

Also vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Tips!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo Jörg,

das hört man doch gerne! 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns auch noch ein Bildchen von der Neuen zeigen?
Und weißt Du zufällig den Sortennamen?
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Seerose und Teich!


----------



## JoeFranz (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo,
hat ein weilchen gedauert mit dem Bild, ich wollte warten bis die Blüte aufgeht. Das kann ja dauern......
Hier nun die Bilder!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo Jörg,

schön, dass sie sich so gut gemacht hat.
Aber sag mal, täuscht das, oder steht sie sehr flach??
Wenn ich mir die Blätter und die Blüte so anschaue, dann kannst Du sie getrost 10-15cm tiefer setzen und abwarten, ob sie nicht sogar noch ein Stück tiefer kann. Zum Überwintern ist das jedenfalls sehr flach. Wenn sie einfrieren verträgt wird ihr nichts passieren... aber ich persönlich würde sie halt, falls möglich, tiefer stellen.
Ansonsten im Frühjahr in ein etwas flacheres Gefäß umsetzen.


----------



## JoeFranz (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hallo,
es handelt sich um eine Zwerg-Seerose, Nymphaea pygmaea Alba.
Auf dem Pflegehinweis der dabei war steht eine Pflanztiefe von 5-20cm!
Die 20cm hat sie auch wenn der Teich richtig gefüllt ist und das wird ja wohl die nächsten Tage noch kommen..... Oder doch lieber etwas tiefer setzen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Seerose hat löchrige Blätter*

Hi Jörg,

wenn 5-20cm drauf steht (von Werner Wallner bezogen?), dann müßte das auch so funktionieren. 
Mir sah sie halt bloß etwas, wie soll ich es sagen... , ungeordnet? aus. Die Blüten stehen normal ja auch eher senkrecht im Wasser und legen sich nicht der Länge nach hin...
Solange sie die Blätter nicht aus dem Wasser heraus hebt, geht es aber allemal.


----------

